# Recruitment Consultants



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Guys / Gals

Are there any recruitment consultants out there that could give me a bit of insight into what it is actually like as a career? There seems to be a lot of firms looking for consultants at the minute and the salary including OTE looks attractive but I am keen to get a 'realistic' view on what is achievable and what the job is like??

Cheers


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Recruitment consultants? Ha don't get me started...
I work as a computer contractor and deal with them a lot, both being hired, and using them to recruit. Let's just say they don't have the best reputation in my industry.
The industry seems to attract a certain 'type' (think 'flash' arrogant git) the successful ones seem to be mouthy, smarmy, slick, arrogant, ruthless complete barefaced liars, totally thick skinned and oblivious to any common niceties. They would sell their grandma, and rip off everyone involved in the sale.
That said they work hard, it's a very competitive industry and they are target based and are no doubt under pressure to 'perform', in the good times they can earn good money.
Apologise to any 'pimps' (recruitment agents) out there, but i'm sure you've heard it all before.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

that is my take in them too.... can't be a footballer, or sell cars n houses.... recruitment is the next port of call!!! (same shocking dress sense and 'bling' attitude)

a nesesarry evil in today's world though.... I just use the ones with the biggest t!ts...makes it a bit easier to bare....

:thumb:


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> that is my take in them too.... can't be a footballer, or sell cars n houses.... recruitment is the next port of call!!! (same shocking dress sense and 'bling' attitude)
> 
> a nesesarry evil in today's world though.... I just use the ones with the biggest t!ts...makes it a bit easier to bare....
> 
> :thumb:


Ha yeah, spot on :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

To be honest that is exactly what I had thought and one of the main reasons I have never applied. That is just not my character and I dont think that I could work with people like that!



willwander said:


> Recruitment consultants? Ha don't get me started...
> I work as a computer contractor and deal with them a lot, both being hired, and using them to recruit. Let's just say they don't have the best reputation in my industry.
> The industry seems to attract a certain 'type' (think 'flash' arrogant git) the successful ones seem to be mouthy, smarmy, slick, arrogant, ruthless complete barefaced liars, totally thick skinned and oblivious to any common niceties. They would sell their grandma, and rip off everyone involved in the sale.
> That said they work hard, it's a very competitive industry and they are target based and are no doubt under pressure to 'perform', in the good times they can earn good money.
> Apologise to any 'pimps' (recruitment agents) out there, but i'm sure you've heard it all before.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have never dealt with a decent recruitment consultant - their attitude to candidates stinks - you're nothing more than a piece of meat and after you've passed your sell by date, genrally two weeks after you have first registered then you are simply ignored

Worse than estate agents, car sales people and double glazing sales people combined


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I worked extensively in the recruitment market and am still linked to it...other half owns her own agency.

For the most part the above comments are correct - it attracts a lot of tools into the market and it is so competitive that it does encourage a lot of underhand tactics...nearly as bad as using someones services according to their breast size lol 

There are roughly 16,500 recruitment agencies in the UK....over 80% of these have 5 staff or less...there are a lot of one man bands and partnerships in this industry.

There are probably 500 or so who do a good professional job - care about their clients and their candidates and due to that do a lot of repeat business and can still charge a decent percentage as a fee because they "work" for it.

A lot of the rest are fighting at the lower end of the market on fixed fee recruitment etc and the margins are so low that the service becomes shocking.

My advice is if your curious about it go for it and try it out - just try and get into a company who takes their morals and integrity seriously....In recruitment reputation is everything so it pays to take the time to get in with a good mob.

A good consultant depending on area can earn 70k to 100k + per year

best of luck


----------

